# termites and carpenter ants..friendly advice



## ny86yanks (Feb 13, 2018)

always inspect the sill plate and rim joist behind your stoops

water leaked behind my rear stoop for probably ten years, termites attacked it and carpenter ants had a field day

i got lucky, it was localized

apparently behind stoops is common, concealed mud tubes, youd never know

removing my stoop and a couple thousand $$ later......


----------

